# Acne Solution



## lovemichelle (Oct 20, 2005)

I just saw Janice’s thread about her acne, but wanted to post something about the products that have worked for me.

I have very very sensitive skin and almost every acne treatment/cleanser/lotion whatever has made me break out worse. I never had acne as a teen, but the last year and a half I got it. It was mild, but I hated it.

I tried Neutrogena full lines, Aveeno, ProActiv and whatever else. My regime now consists of:

*Neutrogena Oil-Free Acne Wash* (clear bottle with pump) I remember using the cream formula of this in the past and foaming, but this one is the best. It really does clean deep down. I never have left over make-up on after using it.

*Dickinson's Witch Hazel* (as my toner) It smells very bad, but does tone the skin. I was debating on whether to use this or tea tree oil, but chose this because of what I use in step three which is a cream formula of tea tree oil. Both are good for acne so I made sure and used them.

*Nelson's Acne Gel and Tea Tree Cream* (These are the key elements. I believe any cleanser/toner/moisturizer could be used as long as you used these 2 products with them.) They can be found in organic stores and drugstore.com carries the acne gel, but not the tea tree cream. It cost me $13.08 for both and they are what saved my skin. I apply the acne gel first and after it dries goes on the tea tree cream.

*Neutrogena Oil-Free Moisture for Sensitive Skin*- This you have to be careful with. If you use slightly too much you will feel greasy, but it doesn't feel heavy. It says to use one pump, but I used about 3/4 of a pump. My skin is very soft from using this.

It seems like a lot of products, but if you get everything but the Nelson's products from Wal-Mart it's only about $15 so around $28. Everything lasts for a long time so it's not like you will be buying stuff every week. I use everything twice a day and within the last couple of weeks my skin is 97% acne free and that's just because of period pimples that are on their way to being gone also.

I hope this helps someone.


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 21, 2005)

Well, I guess this is of no interest to anyone so a mod can delete it.


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 21, 2005)

Aww, there's no need to do that!  Sometimes a post is very good but doesn't generate any discussion.  I appreciated it and quite a few other people have looked at this thread too.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_Well, I guess this is of no interest to anyone so a mod can delete it._

 
Sometimes people read the post but don't actually post a response but it doesn't mean it's not intresting


----------



## user4 (Oct 21, 2005)

i didnt get around to this... haha. i've actually been looking for something that works because i have never been one to break out but lately (like in the past week) i've been breaking out like crazy!!! so maybe ill try this stuff out and see if it works for me.


----------



## Janice (Oct 21, 2005)

Hey girl, please don't take it personal. Unfortuantly the skin care forum isn't very active yet, but I had hoped that sharing my experience would stimulate more people (like you!) to come in and share yours. I really appreciate you sharing your method with us and it might not get any response right now, but someone could read this next week and it might help them out a ton! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can delete it if you really want, but I would ask you to please let it stay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




About your situation though - I am so happy that you found a regime that WORKED for you. God knows how many products we try when our skin goes to crap. I decided to consult a derm when my acne suddenly flared up and OTC topical treatments couldn't control the outbreak. I've responded well to the prescription strength medications I was given thankfully. So here's to good skin!


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_Hey girl, please don't take it personal. Unfortuantly the skin care forum isn't very active yet, but I had hoped that sharing my experience would stimulate more people (like you!) to come in and share yours. I really appreciate you sharing your method with us and it might not get any response right now, but someone could read this next week and it might help them out a ton! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can delete it if you really want, but I would ask you to please let it stay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




About your situation though - I am so happy that you found a regime that WORKED for you. God knows how many products we try when our skin goes to crap. I decided to consult a derm when my acne suddenly flared up and OTC topical treatments couldn't control the outbreak. I've responded well to the prescription strength medications I was given thankfully. So here's to good skin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm so happy I found the Nelson's line. I was about to give up and I don't have health care so a derm was out of the question. The good thing about the acne gel is it helps all kinds of pimples and blemishes. A lot of people like to pick at their zits and the gel works well on those. Probably even better lol


----------



## BabyFu18 (Oct 30, 2005)

Actually this post was helpful for me, Neutrogena products break me out but I think I'm going to look into the Nelson products to use with the cleaner and toner I already use.


----------

